# Adding a strap button - but where?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

My main acoustic only has one strap button, in the tail block.

I guess they think I ought to tie the other end of the strap to the headstock if I want to play standing up?

I tried that, and it is not comfortable at all. I'm used to electric guitars and the way that straps attach to those.

So... I'm planning to install a second strap button, but now I'm wondering WHERE I should put it.

I've seen images of three different spots. Is there a "best" option? 

Are there ups and downs for each of these choices?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Perference thing mostly I think. Personally pic 2 if wood vs binding filler and big enuf (some are too thin; split risk). Otherwise I might just consider the ole string around the nut area (I have actually seen strap buttons on the back of headstocks - don't think I would consider that).


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I like option 1 which is what i had done to my old Yamaha. Was very surprised Cosmo only charged like $5 to do it.

Thought it would be more!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

All mine are option one - on the lower side of the heel.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

My Taylor came with option 1. Works great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

Go to a store, grab a strap off the rack, try it on each of the three selections (if they have them).
See which feels best for you.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My Lowden came with option 1 from the factory. I did option 2 on my Yamaki about 35 years ago and it's still hanging in there. I installed that button as close to the body as was comfortable, to get the most meat around the screw.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Option #1 But don't just start screwing in the strap button. You need to tape the area over the hole, then do pre-drilling, which requires taping the drill-bit to the proper depth. A bit of soap on the threads also helps the torquing to go more smoothly. Hand-tool screwdriver only! 
Cut and paste this:
adding strap button to acoustic guitar - Google Search


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Did option 2 in a couple of my acoustics. Only issue I have is occasionally having interference with the strap and my watch with my cutaway.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My buddy just went through this and one thing that he didnt think is the way the guitar angles outwards. Not comfortable for him so went back to the old headstock tie on. Something to consider. His position was number one and he plays a full bodied Takamine.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Definitely option one as almost all my acoustics but my Godin 5th Avenue which has it fixed on the body, upper side nearby the neck. I have no cutaway, but it seems to me there could be a problem.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Preference and body size of the guitar for the best balance. Email the manufacturer and ask them what is the preferred location for your model.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a Yamaha FG700MS that I'm working on. Pretty standard barebones dread.

This picture is not of MY guitar, but I believe it's the same model. I don't see any advice about this topic on the Yamaha site.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> It's a Yamaha FG700MS that I'm working on. Pretty standard barebones dread.
> 
> This picture is not of MY guitar, but I believe it's the same model.* I don't see any advice about this topic on the Yamaha site.*


You won't but an email to them should yield the answer you want.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You won't but an email to them should yield the answer you want.


I think they’ll just say to take it to an authorized dealer. I don’t see Yamaha as a company that encourages ‘mods’.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

You could also consider a classical strap. Like Willie's.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> You could also consider a classical strap. Like Willie's.


I didn’t think classical guitar could get more nerdy but here we are....


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Either 1 or 2. 

I like 2 when it's like Gibson's neck heal. But 1 if it's dovetail


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I got option 1 done on my Yamaha FG441s and it's perfect. I figured good enough for my Martin good enough for my Yamaha.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I really like it on the body. It gets it up out if he way a bit more. There’s a small block glued inside the guitar to give the screw some purchase.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On my 12 string it's in the same place as the second picture--but from what I've seen--most acoustic techs & guitar makers/luthiers recommend the first picture...

Of course there are bound to be exceptions


----------



## BC Mike (Mar 28, 2018)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Option #1 But don't just start screwing in the strap button. You need to tape the area over the hole, then do pre-drilling, which requires taping the drill-bit to the proper depth. A bit of soap on the threads also helps the torquing to go more smoothly. Hand-tool screwdriver only!
> Cut and paste this:
> adding strap button to acoustic guitar - Google Search


This is the only good option - use it on all my Gibson and Martin acoustics. Just make sure you place your strap over the area first and make a little mark where you want to drill.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The nerdy Willie strap is ok if your guitar has more than one hole in it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was told that one must be very careful when drilling into the heel of a Taylor neck. You must avoid drilling into any of the metal components...


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

And Collings too




greco said:


> I was told that one must be very careful when drilling into the heel of a Taylor neck. You must avoid drilling into any of the metal components...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, the neck on my Norman is attached in a similar way. Not exactly the same, but there is metal hardware in the heel of the neck.

I'm pretty sure the Yamaha is all wood and glue.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I finally did this today. Played around a bit with the location before I drilled it.

I'm not used to playing acoustic standing up, and it took a bit of experimentation to find the right length for the strap, but it seems pretty good now. 

I wandered around the back deck playing a few songs and it seems like it's going to work just fine.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My acoustics are all option #1.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny thing is that I never realized that that belt on Willie's guitar was for a strap. Seriously, I thought it was there to hold a beaten up guitar together.


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

This is not a "mod" that will devalue a guitar if done properly. NashvilleDeluxe's advice about taping your guitar and bit is wise. Always predrill.
Option #1 is best for a pointed heel like a Martin. My D-21 has the button here.
Option #3 is best for a flat heel like a Gibson. The button on my LG1 is here.
I have had a couple of guitars that came with the button at Option #2, but I moved them. I found that the guitar tended to tilt outward and the button made a hole in the lining of my case.


----------

